# Sci-Fi and Fantasy Books that should be movies or TV shows



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

Like the wonderful Game of Thrones series from G.R.R. Martin and HBO.

Or even True Blood from Alan Ball, Charlaine Harris, and HBO.

One series I think would make a wonderful series (preferably cable TV) is Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern books.  The first novel, Dragonflight, would make a terrific movie.  Or a cable network could take the whole mythos and make a show.  How fun to see Lessa and F'lar slowly fall in love!  To watch Menolly develop from a runaway to a Harper!

I also think the Darkover books by Marion Zimmer Bradley could be great.  Telepaths, a brutal caste system, medieval life for the have-nots and the very best of technology for the haves.  

Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

A good _Dragonlance _movie.

And... _Chronicles of Amber_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> ...
> And... _Chronicles of Amber_.


While I absolutely love the Amber series, I'd be hesitant to watch a movie based on it, as anything less than something like Peter Jackson's approach to LotR would likely be a big letdown for me.

For that matter, while the majority of my reading is SF&F, the majority of movies and TV shows in those genres fall flat for me.


----------



## Matt Heppe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll second the vote for Dragonriders of Pern. CGI technology has advanced to the point where flying dragons can be done really well. Just a few years ago it would have looked awful.


----------



## S.A. Reid (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree, I think the flying dragons could be magnificent.  Look at the finale to Game of Thrones!


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to see them make either The Black Gryphon or The Outstretched Shadow (both by Mercedes Lackey) into a movie. I know they have the CGI capabilities for it, but the budget would be much too high for them. Especially since they're both a part of a trilogy. Still, a girl can dream.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to see some SF that wouldn't be heavy on special effects done as movies... such as Hal Clement's _Needle_, Chad Oliver's _Shadows in the Sun_, Wilson Tucker's _Time Masters_ (it's not what you think, heh), James Blish's _Jack of Eagles_, Cliff Simak's _Way Station_ and _Ring Around the Sun_. Maybe even John D. MacDonald's _Wine of the Dreamers_ or Jerry Sohl's _Costigan's Needle_. All these are great SF, and wouldn't need a big budget.

Unfortunately, none of these have monsters or car chases, so the chances are less than zero. Special effects sell more tickets than story.

_The Man from Earth_ (2007), filmed from a script by Jerome Bixby of Twilight Zone fame was a very good, thoughtful SF film in this vein, and it pretty much bombed, although I liked it well enough to buy the DVD.

Mike


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I agree with a good Dragonlance movie. I would also love to see the Thrawn trilogy as Star Wars movies *not *directed by George Lucas.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Amera said:


> I agree with a good Dragonlance movie. I would also love to see the Thrawn trilogy as Star Wars movies *not *directed by George Lucas.


Yes to the Thrawn thing (and to the no George Lucas thing) ...


----------



## Robert Appleton (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a movie version of Clarke's Rendezvous With Rama. I think the visuals and mystery of that, if done intelligently, could make it one of the greats. 

Would also love to see The Forever War or Ender's Game.


----------



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

I would love to see a HBO show based off of the book 1984. the themes of Big Brother and doublethink would go over really well today. Also a show based on Dan Simmons Ilium and the sequel Olympus. It has that 300 meets Clash of the Titian's meets uber advanced tech vibe that would be awesome if done right.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd like to see HBO do Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. I doubt it's possible because it's such a long series and a sprawling world and the special effects would cost them a fortune. Still, it's definitely something I'd watch.


----------



## Sondrae Bennett (Mar 29, 2011)

I've long thought The Sword of Shannara Trilogy by Terry Brooks should be made into a movie. I'd heard one was in the works, but that was awhile ago and I haven't heard anything about it recently.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll second just about everything on the list jmiked posted a few entries back (excepting a couple only because I haven't read them) as well as his comment re: Bixby's _The Man from Earth_, which is well worth your while to check out.

I'd like to see _The Ray Bradbury Theater_ treatment given to the short works of Theodore Sturgeon, Fritz Leiber, Harlan Ellison, Jack Finney, Charles L. Grant, Roger Zelazny, Fredric Brown, Richard Matheson, and Philip K. Dick. To name a few. There'd be enough material there for a decade or more of terrific television.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with Dragonriders of Pern as a TV show, and a Dragonlance movie (or trilogy). I also still think His Dark Materials by Philip Pullman _should_ make a good transition to film if they did it right, the awful existing attempt notwithstanding.

think there's some good movies or something in the Discworld books, too--any of the storylines, really, though I'm partial to Granny Weatherwax. I'd like to see that done with a decent budget.


----------



## JamesHutchings (Feb 27, 2011)

S.A. Reid said:


> One series I think would make a wonderful series (preferably cable TV) is Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern books. The first novel, Dragonflight, would make a terrific movie. Or a cable network could take the whole mythos and make a show. How fun to see Lessa and F'lar slowly fall in love! To watch Menolly develop from a runaway to a Harper!


I'd make it a cartoon, with a soundtrack by Dragonforce.

I'd also like to see George Clooney as _The Stainless Steel Rat_.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the ElfQuest movie...


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thrawn. My God, those books were the BEST Star Wars books I've read. When it comes to characters and military strategy, he kept my fingers turning pages. Also I have to agree with Wheel of Time, but it would have to be done right.


----------



## JamesHutchings (Feb 27, 2011)

Robert Appleton said:


> Would also love to see The Forever War...


It might be awesome - but they might turn it into _Starship Troopers_ crossed with a video game.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd love to see Karen Traviss's _Star Wars: Republic Commando_ series as films. They took a serious look at the relationship between the public, politicians, and soldiers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

The Host would be a good one.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love to see someone take another crack at The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy books either as a mini or ongoing series.


----------



## Casey W (Oct 10, 2011)

Dan Simmon's "Hyperion" four books series would be something to see on the big screen. Really, really something.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

The Bitterbynde trilogy by Cecilia Dart-Thornton - though it would need brilliant special effects!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

HarryK said:


> I would love to see someone take another crack at The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy books either as a mini or ongoing series.


I thought the original BBC version was quite good. Sure, the special effects weren't up to what could be done now on the same limited budget, but does that really matter for this type of story?


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I thought the original BBC version was quite good.


I loved it too! In fact I just watched it again a couple months ago on Netflix streaming. But I'd love a new series with (obviously) more modern effects, but also adapts more of the story than the original mini did.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

The Dresden Files (Jim Butcher) was a wonderful very short-lived tv show. I've seen every episode three times at least. I'd love to see them bring it back as more of a fantasy and less of a cop show.


----------



## insaneangel (Jun 4, 2011)

In general, i'd love to see the miniseries become the norm for literary adaptation. Though there are always notable exceptions, for the most part, the length of a feature film just isn't enough to capture the depth of story in a novel.

As far as specifics, i would love to see a miniseries adaptation of Guy Gavriel Kay's "Tigana", "A Song for Arbonne", or "Last Light of the Sun". "Tigana" in particular is his most high-magic fantasy, and has more broad action sequences than some of his other works.


----------



## Math (Oct 13, 2011)

The million dollar question is: Are we assuming they have 250 millon dollars? (weird million dollar question but there you go..)


If they had that much:  I would really love to see the Amber series and the Belgariad. I really enjoyed that when it was first released in '82


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

MrsCogan said:


> The Dresden Files (Jim Butcher) was a wonderful very short-lived tv show. I've seen every episode three times at least. I'd love to see them bring it back as more of a fantasy and less of a cop show.


A dagger in my heart! They took everything that was cool and unique about Butcher's books, and replaced it with mundane stuff that had little to do with his world. Cancellation was the best thing that could happen for that show.

Anyway, I agree with a *good* Dragonlance movie. I've only seen a bit of the animated ones that were done a few years ago, and... it wasn't pretty.

I'll throw out Salvatore's Dark Elf trilogy. Great stuff to be had there.


----------



## jayreddy publisher (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love to see Dune redone.


----------



## morriss003 (Feb 20, 2009)

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein, On Basilisk Station by David Weber, and 1632 by Eric Flint.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

I would love to see Stephen Donaldson's Mordant's Need books done into a movie or two or three    I loved those books, more than anything else he's done, even though they aren't as famous.  One of these days they will be available on Kindle, and then I can quit lugging these huge hardbacks around, I will have them, oh yesss...  (gleeful wringing of hands)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

MrsCogan said:


> The Dresden Files (Jim Butcher) was a wonderful very short-lived tv show. I've seen every episode three times at least. I'd love to see them bring it back as more of a fantasy and less of a cop show.


Really enjoyed that show, and was sad to see it cancelled so quickly. And I agree as well that the Dragonriders series would be very good on screen. But for a serious sf movie, how about Le Guin's _The Word for World is Forest_.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Nobody's touched _Watership Down_ since that animated movie in the Seventies. I'd love to see that.
There are so many classics that have never been touched. Niven's _Ringworld_. Heinlein's _Stranger in a Strange Land_ or _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ would have a large chance of sucking and an tiny chance of being brain-meltingly awesome.

And sooner or later, someone will try Card's _Ender's Game_.

My vote is for _Ringworld_.


----------



## Mark Lord (Jun 29, 2011)

For something a bit darker how about The Shadow of the Torturer by Gene Wolfe?


----------



## N S Cooke (Sep 27, 2011)

James Herbert's  '48.'

Set in London after a post apocalyptic release of a Nazi virus - zombie like creatures. And the whole of London's delights to explore. It would make a great movie. The book is fast paced, has a twist and romance. It's got everything!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

N S Cooke said:


> James Herbert's '48.'
> 
> Set in London after a post apocalyptic release of a Nazi virus - zombie like creatures. And the whole of London's delights to explore.


Oh, man! Zombie + Historical? Why didn't I think of that? I'll have to check that out.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

The Firefly Comic books?  

I'd love to see Karen Moning's Fever series, Rachel Caine's Morganville Vampire series, or Christopher Moore's Stupidest Angel on the screen.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I know there have been offers to do Ender's Game, but the producers wanted to make Ender a teenager (with a girlfriend), so the Card turned them down, since he thought that destroyed the point of the story. But I heard there was another offer on the table....

I also heard that someone was working on a Dragonriders of Pern movie! That would be awesome.

I think one could do a reasonably budgeted TV series focused on Mercedes Lackey's Heralds of Valdemar. If one doesn't mind Sam Raimi production-quality levels, along the lines of "Xena" or "Legend of the Seeker."


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> I think one could do a reasonably budgeted TV series focused on Mercedes Lackey's Heralds of Valdemar. If one doesn't mind Sam Raimi production-quality levels, along the lines of "Xena" or "Legend of the Seeker."


I fully support this vision! I was so addicted to Legend of the Seeker... I still don't think I've gotten over it being cancelled...


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

The X-wing series would make a good TV show.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Unfortunately, none of these have monsters or car chases, so the chances are less than zero. Special effects sell more tickets than story.
> 
> Mike


Sad but true statement. Don't get me wrong--I love special effects done well, but only if they add to the storytelling or character development. There are too many movies out that give the characters and dialogue short shrift in favor of special effects.

I'd love to see some of Robin McKinley's novels made into movies--_Beauty_ and _Deerskin_ specifically.

Also, I second the votes for _The Chronicles of Amber_, _The Dragonriders of Pern_, and _Watership Down_. Can you imagine those sweeping dragon flights on screen, capturing Lessa's feelings on her first flight? Now that's a special effect I would love to see. And General Woundwort--who would be the voice for General Woundwort?


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I just thought of something I wanted to write earlier and then forgot to.  I have a few quibbles with Peter Jackson's interpretation of the Lord of the Rings, particularly relating to character development, but for the most part, the movies are awesome.  Part of this I think is due to Jackson's clarity of vision regarding the setting--he was a genius to employ artist Alan Lee to do the set design, etc.  In the same vein, I think that anyone who films The Dragonriders of Pern should hire artist Michael Whelan to design the look of the dragons and Pern itself--if you've never seen Whelan's covers for Anne McCaffrey's books . . . well, they're beautifully done.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

_The Wheel of Time_ in a miniseries would be cool... unfortunately it's one that is too massive and complex to pull off and any attempt will probably suck. I'll be impressed if HBO actually does the entire _A Song of Ice and Fire _ series.

Either _The Gap Cycle_ or _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_ would be awesome on film. _Gap_ would be particularly good for HBO, nice and violent, lots of action and effects.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

I absolutely agree about the Darkover novels, although if someone was attempting a mini-series/TV show they would have to pick an era and stick to it.

I also agree that some of Robin Hobb's books would be FANTASTIC. I'm partial to the Assassin trilogy, myself.

But what I have always wanted to see was this:



and the sequel:



made into a movie. It's seriously brilliant, and the whole "actors playing actors" thing would be fabulous.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions above. 

I don't know if I've got any particular title that I feel that strongly about to add...

Of the existing suggestions: Dragonlance could be good, great actors could do something wonderful with the twins in that series (is it Raistlin and Caramon?). I'd prefer to see a gritty and dramatic interpretation of it, more so than just a special effects filled matinee action spectacular.

I'll also never get tired of looking forward to new visions of Dune.

A favourite sci fi classic of mine, something I always take as a read for a long flight, is Wyndham's The Chrysalids. That's a great story and would be an excellent film.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Simon Green's 'Nightside' novels would make the basis for a terrific TV show.


----------

